# Echo Dogs-Home Visit Request - 2 locations in FL



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

Hello,

Echo Dogs is looking for assistance with 2 home visits - one near Orlando (Winter Springs) and one in Miami. If you can help with either of these home visits, can you contact me at [email protected]?

Thank you,

Terry
http://www.echodogs.org


----------

